# Tourist bitten 'down under' by deadly snake



## News Bot (Feb 16, 2012)

A BRIT is lucky to be alive after being bitten on his testicle by a tiger snake while answering the call of nature. 











*Published On:* 16-Feb-12 07:14 PM
*Source:* NewsCore via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 16, 2012)

Poor snake


----------



## Wookie (Feb 16, 2012)

Call me sick or insensitive but I find that a little bit funny :lol:


----------



## Khagan (Feb 16, 2012)

*insert joke about sucking out venom here*


----------



## MrBredli (Feb 16, 2012)

Snake had to chew on a rat afterwards to get the taste out of its mouth.


----------



## JUNGLE-JAK (Feb 16, 2012)

*i feel sorry for the snake.*


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 16, 2012)

i hope for his sake it doesnt start to breakdown the tissues in his mens department. How does anyone get hit by snake let alone on your crown jewels sumfing iffy me thinks. Drunk brit practical joke gone wrong


----------



## Fuscus (Feb 16, 2012)

tourniquet?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2012)

wife ask husband how about a bit of naughty fun tonight.......husband say's what with


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 16, 2012)

News Bot said:


> A BRIT is lucky to be alive after being bitten on his testicle by a tiger snake while answering the call of nature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouch


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 16, 2012)

*lucky brit*



News Bot said:


> A BRIT is lucky to be alive after being bitten on his testicle by a tiger snake while answering the call of nature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


must have been an ugly testicle,tiger snakes are pretty calm usually


----------



## JasonL (Feb 16, 2012)

Doctor please take the pain away but leave the swelling


----------



## JackTheHerper (Feb 16, 2012)

This is gold


----------



## mje772003 (Feb 16, 2012)

It reminded me of snakes on a plane with the toilet scene LOL But on a serious note i wonder if being bit on a testicle if that could have possible fertility issues later on due to venom in that area?


----------



## Khagan (Feb 17, 2012)

mje772003 said:


> It reminded me of snakes on a plane with the toilet scene LOL But on a serious note i wonder if being bit on a testicle if that could have possible fertility issues later on due to venom in that area?



Or maybe it'd make you more.. Potent... Ahahaha XD.


----------



## Trouble (Feb 17, 2012)

:lol: is it bad this song came to mind when I read this?! :lol:
[video=youtube;ywHM7h1ZMuQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywHM7h1ZMuQ[/video]

Poor bugger though. I hope he recovers.


----------



## GlennB (Feb 17, 2012)

Lol that's gold


----------



## james.5 (Feb 17, 2012)

Scince when is Tasmania the outback? Hope he is fine though.


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 17, 2012)

Unlucky.... for the snake


----------



## MatE (Feb 17, 2012)

Man that's just nuts.


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Feb 17, 2012)

Maybe it was hot and they were hanging a bit lower than usual... 

Jamie


----------



## moosenoose (Feb 17, 2012)

What is it with tourists getting hammered on the crackers all the time???? Wasn't the last one bitten by a brown snake?


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Feb 17, 2012)

If it was a python it would have been a ......ball python:?


----------



## r3ptilian (Feb 17, 2012)

What was a grown man doing squatting down with his pants around his knees to take a leak? He either p1$$3d it off, or on it to be bitten on the nackers lol.


----------



## Poggle (Feb 17, 2012)

i just read the article and then all of your comments and i can not help but laugh.... and then pull my self together.... and LAUGH SOME MORE!


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Feb 17, 2012)

r3ptilian said:


> What was a grown man doing squatting down with his pants around his knees to take a leak? He either p1$$3d it off, or on it to be bitten on the nackers lol.



He was probably doing No 2s 

J


----------



## r3ptilian (Feb 17, 2012)

Pythoninfinite said:


> He was probably doing No 2s
> 
> J


Well no wonder it bit him haha


----------



## Saxon_Aus (Feb 17, 2012)

mje772003 said:


> But on a serious note i wonder if being bit on a testicle if that could have possible fertility issues later on due to venom in that area?



and a new superhero - "snakeman" is born!


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 17, 2012)

Wookie said:


> Call me sick or insensitive but I find that a little bit funny :lol:



Only a little bit funny???


----------



## Red-Ink (Feb 17, 2012)

Guess he must have pissed off the snake...


----------



## mmafan555 (Feb 20, 2012)

Their was a story awhile ago about a guy in Africa being bitten by a spitting cobra in the balls...and considering the spitting cobra is necrotic...yea not good.


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 1, 2012)

hahaha that is a little bit funny...God I am bad


----------

